# Zephyr not changing MTH address ? issues ?



## ctozzi (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a brand new MTH Sd70ace with factory dcc decoder and proto 3.0 sound, when i try to change the preset address from 03 to the road number 8444, it keeps giving me an error. My program track works prefect and is setup correctly as I just changed another diesel's address. Any help is welcome.
Chris


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you able to change any other CV values on the locomotive? Say like CV 3 Acceleration?


----------



## ctozzi (Nov 19, 2010)

i am new to the zephyr and not really sure how to do anything beyond change the addresses. Any tips on anything that might make my life easier i'd welcome


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

try programming the train on a regular DCC track not your programing track. The MTH trains may not require one of these types of tracks just to change address. if you have the manual for the loco it will say how also.


----------



## ctozzi (Nov 19, 2010)

I tried that with no success, and the engineers guide that came with the engine has no info in it about address changing. The error I get is ... d nA... which means no acknowledgement from the decoder typically during decoder write operations.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

might want to contact either MTH or Digitrax about the problem. They will be able to help more than anyone here.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you trying to program 8444 in the Ad4? If not make sure you are there and not in Ad2. Hope this helps.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the Zephyr and this same problem with a Lenz decoder. After some research I found that some decoders don't draw enough current and all I had to do was add a 1K 0hm 1/4 watt resister across Prog A and Prog B outputs. I did that but still couldn't get it to work. I was able to program it to a 2 digit address and went with that. I don't know if this will help your problem, but I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

ctozzi said:


> i am new to the zephyr and not really sure how to do anything beyond change the addresses. Any tips on anything that might make my life easier i'd welcome


Sorry it took me so long to respond, over the weekend there was a little false alarm with my second child that is very soon to be born.

I was going to say the same exact thing as IlliniViking, although I see it didn't work for him. 

Kind of as side note because I don't think it will help you with this problem but I did make a video on Digitrax zephyr basics for Taproot. Here is the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KLSFPTjC_s


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The kid's about to pop out, and this guy is thinking about TRAINS?!?!?

Love it ... my kind of guy!

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a shot in the dark...on one of my Atlas locos that came DCC equipped I had to reset the decoder before I was able to change any of the CV values. 
I have called and emailed Digitrax a few times now and they were really helpful. You could also try that. 
I've had your frustration before, I have this thing about using the road number as the address, I have a Bachmann DCC equipped loco that the decoder wasn't working properly and I couldn't set the address or change any of the CV values. I ended up taking it apart and putting in a Digitrax decoder so I could get it programmed the way I wanted it. It was a brand new engine I hadn't even run it yet.

TJ I'm in the hospital now, the baby is a few hours from being born. The wife's having some good contractions now. She's a real trooper!!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Bman said:


> Just a shot in the dark...on one of my Atlas locos that came DCC equipped I had to reset the decoder before I was able to change any of the CV values.



Atlas Gold sound locos come equipped with "magic wand" a ried switch activated by included magnet, that can reset the loco. normally however to reset it 3 CVs need to be changed, (which is a small nuicence for NCE systems).



but regrdless , programming any (AFAIK) sound decoder on program track will not happen unless special program track booster used, these consume to much power.
to change to long adress more then 1 CV needs to be adjusted, but i don't have any experience with MTH. i would think their site will have documentation for their product


----------

